# Has Kyokushin Karate ever tested against Kenpo ?



## KARATEKA007 (Mar 1, 2013)

? :bangahead:


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 2, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...232.2087.6j6j4.16.0...0.0...1ac.1.z5vNnV9Out8


----------



## celtic_crippler (Mar 2, 2013)

"Kenpo guy got disqualified for punching to the face too many times" ROFLMAO

Kenpo=Fist Law... what did you expect?


----------



## MJS (Mar 4, 2013)

Kyokushin seems to take alot of heat for the lack of face punching.  However, that isn't to say that they don't do it, or that it can't be done.  One of the Black Belts at the school I train at, competed last year in Japan, in a tournament, in which face punching was allowed.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 4, 2013)

"tested against?"  what does that even mean?  As if any conclusions can be draw about a particular method based on some matchup between individuals.  Nonsense.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 4, 2013)

Not to beat a dead horse, but, any art is only as good as the individual training in it. For years it was judo vs karate and that was a toss up in the dojo on any given day.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Mar 4, 2013)

Yup... they're both actually great striking arts. IMHO


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 4, 2013)

MJS said:


> Kyokushin seems to take alot of heat for the lack of face punching.  However, that isn't to say that they don't do it, or that it can't be done.  One of the Black Belts at the school I train at, competed last year in Japan, in a tournament, in which face punching was allowed.



Its a tiny adjustment anyway. I know alot of people go up against it because of 'punching defense', but honestly, id rather not have a confident Kyokushinkai charging at me with their punches aimed at my head. They wouldnt need defense unless it stopped working.


----------

